# Beef ribs on an Akorn Kamado



## dogboy152 (Jun 18, 2016)

I've got about 5 or 6 lbs of beef ribs I bought from my butcher, but he cross-cut them...never seen that before, but I guess that's the way some folks do it up here in N/W Wisconsin. 
Anyway, I just got the heat deflector the other day, and I'd like to smoke the ribs tomorrow. This is my first attempt at smoking anything. I got a book by Chris Grove, but it doesn't answer all my questions. 
So, anybody have any ideas they might share? 
And, can I smoke as well with my setup as someone with a regular smoker?


----------



## b-one (Jun 18, 2016)

Might help to mention your set up pics are great as well! Got a plan to season them,what type of wood are you going to use,wrap or no wrap?


----------



## b-one (Jun 18, 2016)

Okay you mentioned the smoker my bad.:biggrin: It should smoke fine have you tried a low heat test run your best to get your temp settings under control.


----------



## dogboy152 (Jun 19, 2016)

Thanks for your reply. I did a practice run yesterday before I put some burgers on the grill, and was able to control my heat pretty well.
I have a pretty decent rub recipe, but I only have some mesquite chips and applewood chips, no hickory.
Not sure what you meant by wraps. What temp would you recommend, and how much coal/wood should I pack onto the firegrate?  Soak the wood? 
Thanks!


----------



## dogboy152 (Jun 19, 2016)

Well, here's how they look after 2.5 hrs at 250 degrees. Not quite ready according to the twist of the fork.[ATTACHMENT=2851]IMG_20160619_163450491.jpg (6,187k. jpg file)[/ATTACHMENT]


----------



## gary s (Jun 22, 2016)

*Good morning and welcome to the forum, from a beautiful  hot and humid day here in East Texas, and the best site on the web. Lots of great people with tons of information on just about  everything.*

*Gary*


----------

